# Lynx Spider



## OzPhoto (Mar 10, 2010)

I love these spiders, they sit in flowers waiting for some unsuspecting pollinator to drop by.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 10, 2010)

is it just me or does that spider have 9 eyes?


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 11, 2010)

JeffieLove said:


> is it just me or does that spider have 9 eyes?


I see 9 too, but in any case that is a terrific shot. Awesome!


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 12, 2010)

It appears so, but I'm not sure how rare that is?


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmm... nothing comes up in a google search... so I guess it's pretty darn rare


----------



## TexasJeff (Mar 12, 2010)

Notice the additional eye is on the spiders left, indicating its is left....sided.
Glad to be of service.
Lovely shot btw.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 12, 2010)

No idea what that means but ok


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

OzPhoto said:


> It appears so, but I'm not sure how rare that is?



optical illusion..maybe its developed a cataract


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

OzPhoto said:


> I love these spiders, they sit in flowers waiting for some unsuspecting pollinator to drop by.


 
i wonder if this spider has switched to this plant (at some point in the evolutionary timeline), from a previous but now extinct species. the host flowers are purple but the spiders are yellow. suggests that the relationship between is not really ancient? do you see these spiders only on these flowers, or other species of flowers also?


----------



## billygoat (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that is just an awesome shot...


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome shot.  what did you use for lighting and what was your shutter speed?


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 15, 2010)

MrRamonG said:


> Awesome shot.  what did you use for lighting and what was your shutter speed?



Lighting was achieved with a homemade shoot with diffusing material and shutter speed was 1/200, the top sync speed of the pop up flash.  No fancy flash setup here!

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wescobts (Mar 15, 2010)

Great shot, nice lighting, but I must be honest with you...a good spider is a dead spider. I kill all I see, for that matter I kill most bugs I see.


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 16, 2010)

wescobts said:


> Great shot, nice lighting, but I must be honest with you...a good spider is a dead spider. I kill all I see, for that matter I kill most bugs I see.



Oh no...ha ha!  Each to their own I guess.  They all have their place in the universe.  I think that the spiders do less irritation and potential harm than the flies they hunt.  I never kill or harm any of the insects I shoot.  You have to have some appreciation of the most important life-forms on the planet as all ecosystems would fall apart with out them.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 16, 2010)

That is an amazzzzzing shot!


----------



## Abby Rose (Mar 16, 2010)

That's beautiful... Though it does remind me unpleasantly of the spider that dropped from the ceiling onto my BED last night, right before I was about to go to sleep. I like spiders, but I draw the line at sleeping with them. :er:

This spider is much prettier than my spider, though.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 16, 2010)

I see two eyes, two fangs, and five defensive mechanisms that appear like eyes to fool predators into thinking they're being watched.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 17, 2010)

matfoster said:


> OzPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I love these spiders, they sit in flowers waiting for some unsuspecting pollinator to drop by.
> ...


 
Many flowers have a yellow centers especially the very large Composite family (daisies, sunflowers, etc), and these types of spiders will often lurk there for their prey. 

I absolutely love spiders, and these little hunters are great for macro photography. 

I wonder if it has something of a birth defect though, the nine eyes are an abberation. They can have usually six to eight eyes.

Great shot!


----------



## sojourn (Mar 17, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> That's beautiful... Though it does remind me unpleasantly of the spider that dropped from the ceiling onto my BED last night, right before I was about to go to sleep.* I like spiders, but I draw the line at sleeping with them*. :er:
> 
> This spider is much prettier than my spider, though.


 
Scientists have decided that the average human eats eight spiders in their sleep, in their lifetime. 

How many spiders do we eat while sleeping on a yearly average | ChaCha Answers

_(Something to ruminate on next time you drift off to sleep!)uke:_


----------

